# Janáček: Glagolitic Mass; Kodály: Missa Brevis



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Brighton Festival Chorus / Laszlo Heltay / Rudolf Kempe
Janáček: Glagolitic Mass; Kodály: Missa Brevis

Release Date May 5, 2014
Duration01:13:26
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral

2.5


----------

